# Michigan Boys



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

I've never seen any of their hunts, but the intro looks pretty sweet. Any of you guys had a chance to watch their hunts??


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 31, 2011)

yes i have, Im actually the archery department manager at al & bobs. We sell there dvds in the store and they will be on the sportsmans channel sometime soon.


----------



## studioB (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice video Joe.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

That's good to hear, their stuff looks pretty sweet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

jkoperski11 said:


> yes i have, Im actually the archery department manager at al & bobs. We sell there dvds in the store and they will be on the sportsmans channel sometime soon.


hope they make it... it's just a matter of getting sponsors and lots of them and keeping them..

I have a buddy who had a show for many years, lost a few key sponsors he's still filming but without sponsors no TV show..


----------

